# Hiding Black Ghost Knife Fish



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a black ghost knife fish in a 55 gallon (it's temporary, don't worry. I'm planning on getting a 150 gallon within a year or two). He is in there with four angelfish, two German Blue Rams, and twelve neon tetras. 

The tetras were only added last weekend, and the rams were added the weekend before. Until then, it was just the knife and the angelfish for probably two months, and before then just the knife for a month or two. Well, ever since I added the tetras, the knife has been in his cave all day and night. He usually comes out at around 8pm because that's when I feed him, and I used to always feed him outside of his cave, but recently he's only been accepting food right at the mouth.

Is he annoyed at all of the new activity in the tank or something? Will it go away after he gets used to it, or will this be a permanent thing?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Twelve Neon Tetras create a lot of activity and color in your Knife's tank that he isn't used to. You have "disurbed" his universe! If you can, create an open area at one end of your tank for you Neons and create an area at the other end of your tank for your Knife with tall plants, rocks and a cave or two. Big Box store always have a piece of plastic pipe in their Knife'stank.


----------

